# Is It Me?



## maplebeez (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm considering not attending a family member's child's confirmation, after getting an invitation asking guests to RSVP for the morning ceremony & luncheon, then immediately afterwards drive 90 minutes away, so nobody gets lost or arrives late for their child's evening, extravaganza, sit-down, event center dinner. When asked what guests are supposed to do for the rest of that afternoon, the proud mother recommends we go to the mall, the movies, or check into a hotel. In the words of  Full House's Stephanie Tanner, "How Rude!"


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 23, 2019)

It sounds too complicated for me, I would go to the ceremony or send my regrets with a token gift.

Good luck!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 23, 2019)

I wouldn't go...! I wouldn't even consider it.

We had a similar situation a few weeks ago at a wedding, it would have been a nightmare trying to find  something to do between the wedding at mid-day and the reception at 7pm...  Too far away to return home, so  I chose just to attend the reception in the evening , but if the same scenario were to rear it's ugly head I wouldn't attend at all.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 23, 2019)

maplebeez said:


> I'm considering not attending a family member's child's confirmation, after getting an invitation asking guests to RSVP for the morning ceremony & luncheon, then immediately afterwards drive 90 minutes away, so nobody gets lost or arrives late for their child's evening, extravaganza, sit-down, event center dinner. When asked what guests are supposed to do for the rest of that afternoon, the proud mother recommends we go to the mall, the movies, or check into a hotel. In the words of  Full House's Stephanie Tanner, "How Rude!"



I would go to the confirmation and the luncheon; give the child a gift and that's all.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I would go to the confirmation and the luncheon; give the child a gift and that's all.




I would do the same thing.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 23, 2019)

Count  me  out.   But  thanks  anyway.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> It sounds too complicated for me, I would go to the ceremony or send my regrets with a token gift.
> 
> Good luck!



Me, too.  Why in the world would you have the evening "do" an hour and a half's drive away, anyway??  IMHO, that's just nuts.  So after dinner you get to drive another hour and a half home or spend money on a hotel room.   I didn't realize confirmations were an all-day affair -- they aren't around here.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 24, 2019)

The only way I would go to the ceremony is if I've kept in regular contact with family&child in question,other wise,I'd send a gift instead


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2019)

Maybe it depends on the social circles we move in. In my area , no one I knew ever had such an elaborate and long Confirmation.

But the Bar/Bat Mitzvah's are sometimes super elaborate and the Quincenera's downright extravaganza's!


----------



## JimW (Jan 25, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Maybe it depends on the social circles we move in. In my area , *no one I knew ever had such an elaborate and long Confirmation.*
> 
> But the Bar/Bat Mitzvah's are sometimes super elaborate and the Quincenera's downright extravaganza's!



I was thinking the same thing RR. Is this a confirmation or a wedding? For my confirmation my immediate family and my grandparents went for Chinese food and that was it.

Seems all of these celebrations are way overblown these days.


----------



## maplebeez (Feb 7, 2019)

I've decided I'll go to the child's confirmation ceremony, but not the dinner. After attending a wedding reception, where because of my Celiac Disease (an auto immune disorder which causes a severe, allergic reaction to wheat) and discovered there wasn't a bleeping thing on that dinner buffet I could eat without becoming violently ill,  I have no desire to go through that again.


----------

